# Portuguese citizenship through ancestry



## Tegz3 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi everyone

I have been doing a bit of research into this, including on this forum, however I was hoping someone might be able to give me some advice based on my particular circumstances. 

I am New Zealand born/citizen.
My father is New Zealand born/citizen. 
My parental grandfather (deceased) was New Zealand born/citizen. 
My paternal great-grandfather (deceased) was Portuguese born/citizen (he came to New Zealand and married my New Zealand grandmother and had 21 kids! (my grandfather being one of them)). 

I know that there is not much chance that I can claim ancestral citizenship through my paternal great-grandfather. However, is it possible for my father to seek citizenship through his grandfather, and then me to subsequently claim citizenship through my father once he has obtained this? 

It's a long shot I know, but I thought I would check if anyone knows if this is possible, and if so, what we might need to find/obtain in terms of certificates etc. 

Thanks so much - any advice welcome! 

Ps - I also have uk citizenship claimed through my maternal grandfather, not that I think this affects anything in anyway?


----------

